# Travel Agent Models



## royal viking (Apr 6, 2005)

during the late 60's early 70's most travel agents here in nz had great plastic models of liners in there windows i'e oriana,canberra,mariposa i have managed to track 3 of these down luckily for me but cant find any information about them such as who made them or where they where made...can anyone help !


----------

